# Pentosin CHF 11S



## ImportRussel (Nov 2, 2004)

I have a 2001 Jetta VR6...I noticed the power steering fluid is quite low so I went a picked up some of the Pentosin CHF 11S. I bought the car back in Nov and considering that I'm not sure what type of fluid is in the car currently, should I completely drain all the fluid and just start fresh with the Pentosin? Or do you guys/gals think it will be safe to mix with whatever is in there?

I should mention that all previous maintenance and work was done at the previous owners local VW dealership so I'm assuming it's a standard OEM fluid they used. I just know I've read the CHF 11S and the CHF 202 are mixable. Not sure otherwise. Kinda leaning toward just draining it all and starting fresh to be safe.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## tammylynn70 (Oct 22, 2015)

*good question - anyone have suggestions on the Pentosin products*

Hope someone replies on this thread. I know that I will be doing some maintenance that will require some of the Pentosin products and wanted to see what kind of feedback people had on them.


----------



## Paul902 (Oct 10, 2007)

Flushing the power steering fluid (on 10+ yr old vehicles being discussed) is good preventative maintenance for the longevity of the steering rack, ensuring that it is operating with clean fluid. 

I have used Pentosin steering and brake fluids for a number of years. Excellent products.


----------



## tammylynn70 (Oct 22, 2015)

*Thanks! Where do you get yours?*

I have seen the Pentosin on Blauparts, any other suggestions on best prices/shipping on fluids?


----------



## Paul902 (Oct 10, 2007)

You could check with your local Euro specialist garage.


----------

